# Blue coyote?



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

I have hunted for fox and coyotes my whole life and when I hear someone say the coyotes are blue yet what does that mean. I shot some in early October one year and tried to sell them in October and they wouldn't buy them they said they are blue. Ok so I took them home with me and waited till the end of December and brought them back and got too dollar for them. What will they look like I have some now and I would be willing to be t some are blue but I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the skin under the hair


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kelly Hannan said:


> the skin under the hair


What he said, and the skin turns cream color when the fur is prime. When the skin is blue you can tan the hide, but it will not hold the fur well even if the fur looks good. I'm not aware of the whole physiological process, but I know taxidermists that have explained it to me. Once you the skin an animal turn it inside out and look at the hide. If it's blue and you tan the hide the hair will fall out over the years. If the skin has turned a cream color you can tan the hide and pull on the fur and it's held in place.


----------

